# Dont know how much longer i can do this!!



## cklg88 (Sep 28, 2010)

Im at a loss right now I feel like I just cant win with my H. I have tried every thing to make him happy. We have 6 kids all together and we have joint custody of his. By the time I get home from work they are all here(they all go to our schools so we have all them every day for some period of time) I go strait to work with home work, cleaning, and cooking dinner. Its all done by the time he gets home. I have tried being super nice and not *****ing about stuff. I pretty much have made his life as easy as possible just make things work. But nothing is good enough for him and im at a point that im ready to just be done. How much easier would my life be with just my kids and not to have to deal him being a **** all the time for no reason. I really don’t know how much longer I can do this And yes i have talked to him about it and told him how i feel, but some how its still my fault every time....


----------



## Chrissy30 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im in a similar situation and talking does nothing. Just talking to him about a scuff mark on the ps3 lead to him telling me to basically shut up and blaming me for it. And he was the one complaining about it and i told him i didnt do it, and he insists i did. And then starts talking while i walk off "yeah just walk off because im not listening to it" But if i talk about it im arguing and i can have a smile on my face and he still belittles me. He does nothing around the house, he helps me with nothing, and i work 45 hours a week, and i go to school for 8 hours a week. Im so disgusted... Good luck and God bless..


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

I'm in a similar situation, and I'm getting out. My H is a functional alcoholic and it's so hard. Alanon has helped me a ton (and still helps me every week). We have kids, we both have work lives, and everything bad is still my fault, and everything we need to work on is extreme (in his opinion). 

I filed for divorce a few weeks ago, and he won't leave the house. He accuses me of lying (when I'm simply wrong about something), all sorts of weird things. It's confusing and terrible. But, for me - soon it will be over. I cannot wait to get confidence back, because when he's not here, everything is easier and more relaxed.


----------

